# Gibt es Meinungen zum Thema "Umgehung Schrofenpass"



## upndown (28. Januar 2006)

Der Schrofenpass ist ja doch eine evtl. unangenehme Schlüsselstelle. Bei gps-tour.info gibt es den Track "Tour722 umgehung schrofenpass". Hat den schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Januar 2006)

hi,

alle umgehungen, die es da gibt, kosten halt zeit. der schrofenpass ist einfach der logische übergang von oberstdorf aus.

schlimm ist der übergang aber nicht, man sollte halt einen fuss vor den anderen setzen können, ohne ins straucheln zu kommen, fahrrad links und dann augen auf. ich habe das auch schon mit jemandem gemacht, der kein bergsteiger ist, das ist halb so wild. falls man nicht schwindelfrei oder trittsicher ist, sieht die sache wieder anders aus, aber ansonsten spricht m.e. nichts gegen den schrofenpass.

ansonsten nutz mal die suchfunktion, hier gab es schon mal einen thread zu alternativen des schrofenpasses.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-abfahrer (30. Januar 2006)

Hi Elmar,

wir planen in dem Jahr auch unseren Start von Oberstdorf und somit ist auch für uns der Schroffenpass unumgänglich. Kann man diesen Übergang mit dem Val d'Uina vergleichen? 

Gruss Christian


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Januar 2006)

hi christian,

naja, val d'uina ist doch deutlich länger und ein paar mehr höhenmeter. tunnel gibt's am schrofenpass auch nicht 

ist beides etwas ausgesetzt, am val dui'na hat man ja noch hier und da ein geländer, am schrofenpass gibt's halt diese leiter und ansonsten ist's ein bergpfad, der auf der linken seite hier und da steil abfällt. rechts ist an den "schwierigeren" stellen ein drahtseil, das man bei bedarf zu hilfe nehmen kann.

wenn ich ab oberstdorf starten würde (das habe ich ja nur einmal gemacht, weil mich die rückreise nervt ...), würde ich immer über den schrofenpass und keine der alternativen versuchen. ist wirklich kein problem, wenn man ein bissl aufpasst. ich bin mir sicher, dass man an anderen stellen am lago oder unterwegs bei einer transalp auch passagen findet, wo man durch unachtsamkeit abstürzen kann. wenn man sich bei sowas unsicher ist, kann man ja vorher mal entsprechende test-touren machen, falls man merkt/weiss, dass man nicht trittsicher ist und keine tiefblicke verkraftet, sollte man solche passagen einfach vermeiden.

denke, ihr packt das aber schon, habt ja schon ein bissl alpine erfahrungen mit euren bisherigen transalp-touren.

ach ja, hinten runter muss man in der regel stellenweise auch schieben, aber ist nicht schlimm. ist öfter mal etwas sumpfig (je nach wetterlage vor/während der tour). 

viel spass bei der weiteren planung.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## on any sunday (30. Januar 2006)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Elmar,
> 
> wir planen in dem Jahr auch unseren Start von Oberstdorf und somit ist auch für uns der Schroffenpass unumgänglich. Kann man diesen Übergang mit dem Val d'Uina vergleichen?
> 
> Gruss Christian


 
Hier kannst du praktischerweise beide vergleichen. http://www.offroad-only.de/AlpenX2004.htm


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (30. Januar 2006)

Hi Elmar,

vielen Dank für die ausfürhrlichen Infos. Ich denke auch der Pass sollte machbar sein . Ich habe nur schon sehr oft gelesen, dass der Übergang oder Start nicht ganz so prickelnd sein soll, da man fast ausschließlich schiebt. Das sumpfige Gebiet rund um Oberstdorf habe ich auch schon im letzten Jahr kennen gerlernt. Es gibt dort in der Gegend ja ziemlich viel Moorlandschaften. Naja, ich denke wir kommen ohnehin nicht um den Einstieg herum und einmal sollte man den Schrofenpass ja schließlich gefahren/geschoben haben.

@ on any sunday

danke für den Tip, werde mir Deine Seite mal anschauen...

Grüsse Christian


----------



## Schwabe (30. Januar 2006)

Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist dann wende Dich doch an Radsport Heckmaier in Oberstdorf, der bringt dich sicher gegen eine geringe Gebühr drüber.
Als andere Alternative durchs Tannheimer Tal ins Lechtal dann nach Warth sind ca 5o km mehr ist aber alles Radweg


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. Januar 2006)

sorry, aber wenn ich mich nicht sicher fühle bei solchen passagen, dann sollte ich es besser bleiben lassen ... soll der radsport heckmair einen ans kurze seil binden und in bergführer-manier dort rüber führen?!? es geht doch um den schrofenpass und keine quasi unbezwingbare nordwand ...

ist doch kein problem bis zum sommer herauszufinden, ob man soweit trittsicher ist oder nicht. und sein fahrrad auch mal links zu schieben sollte doch auch keine hürde darstellen.

selbst wenn ich eine komplett geführte tour machen sollte, sollte ich mich doch im gelände, das mir bevorsteht, wohl fühlen und nicht einfach darauf vertrauen, dass mich ein guide schon irgendwie heil rüber bringt.

wer sichs nicht zutraut, aus welchen gründen auch immer, der kann natürlich durchs tannheimer tal strampeln, aber eine gescheite alternative wäre das für mich nicht (nicht sonderlich interessant). sonst kann man auch gleich in st. anton starten, ist wesentlich leichter auf dem rückweg mit der bahn zu erreichen (ausser man nutzt so einen shuttle-service ... bis direkt nach oberstdorf ...).


----------



## techstar (31. Januar 2006)

> Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist dann wende Dich doch an Radsport Heckmaier in Oberstdorf, der bringt dich sicher gegen eine geringe Gebühr drüber.



sorry, aber wie stellst du dir das dann vor? glaubt du der herr heckmair trägt dich mitsamt bike über den pass oder er nimmt dich ans seil? 
wer nicht schwindelfrei ist, hat auf so nem steig nix verloren - schon gar nicht mit rad und rucksack! 
und generell lohnt es sich vorm alpen-x mit dem bike, im vorfeld mal zu fuß in den bergen unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

wer nur höhenmeter absolvieren will, der kann ja ne rennradtour machen. 
oder man sucht sich eben konsequent eine individuell passende strecke raus. infos gibts genug. wie wärs mit der klassischen karwendelrunde zum testen? geht fast nur über schotterwege und ist nie ausgesetzt.
via claudia bassa wär auch ne option...

gruß
andi


----------



## thof (31. Januar 2006)

Möchte nur zu bedenken geben, dass ich mit Leuten -OHNE Fahrrad- über den Schrofenpass bin, die extreme Probleme bekamen (Höhenangst, Schwindel aufgrund Tiefblicke, nicht trittsicher aufgrund Ausgesetztheit des Steiges). Sollten Probleme dieser Art bekannt sein, dann lieber "außenrum" oder im Lechtal starten.


----------



## thory (31. Januar 2006)

upndown schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gps-tour.info gibt es den Track "Tour722 umgehung schrofenpass". Hat den schon jemand gemacht?



darf ich nochmal auf diesen Teil der Frage zurückkommen? Ist diese Strecke schon mal jemand gefahren und kann darüber  berichten?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale99 (31. Januar 2006)

Würde mein Bike nie auf der Hangseite tragen. Ein Kapitän geht immer mit seinem Schiff unter !!!!!


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2006)

Servus!
Ich kann diese Diskussion irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...  
Sind es nicht gerade diese "Schlüsselstellen", die eine Alpenüberquerung mit dauerhaften Erinnerungen würzen? Zum Beispiel um den Enkeln an langen Winterabenden mal erzählen zu können, dass man da mit'm Radl rüber ist?! 

Ciao,
G.


----------



## Muffin (31. Januar 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte nur zu bedenken geben, dass ich mit Leuten -OHNE Fahrrad- über den Schrofenpass bin, die extreme Probleme bekamen (Höhenangst, Schwindel aufgrund Tiefblicke, nicht trittsicher aufgrund Ausgesetztheit des Steiges). Sollten Probleme dieser Art bekannt sein, dann lieber "außenrum" oder im Lechtal starten.



Wer da Probleme bekommt hatt nichts auf einer klassischen Transalp verloren. So schlimm ist der Schrofenpass jetzt auch nicht, jeder Wanderer wird dir etliche Wege aufzählen können die ausgesetzter und Gefährlicher sind. Als richtigen Steig würde ich den pass jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen, ist halt ein bischen schmaler aber na und. Tip: Wer nicht Schwindelfrei ist sollte den Blick auf den Berg richten und nicht in die Tiefe. Und die nötige Trittsicherheit kann man sich auch vorher auf Bergtouren ohne MTB aneignen.


----------



## thof (31. Januar 2006)

Muffin schrieb:
			
		

> Tip: Wer nicht Schwindelfrei ist sollte den Blick auf den Berg richten und nicht in die Tiefe. Und die nötige Trittsicherheit kann man sich auch vorher auf Bergtouren ohne MTB aneignen.


Das sag' mal einem/r, der/die o.g. Probleme hat. Eine Bekannte wollte damals auf der Treppe keinen Schritt mehr machen, weder vor noch zurück. Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit dem Schrofenpass, aber man sollte ihn auch nicht verharmlosen und Leute, die solche Probleme haben "ins offene Messer" rennen lassen. Schließlich ist schon mal ein Biker dort tödlich verunglückt. Ist blöd, wenn man da mit BIke hinkommt, nur um festzustellen: "Hoppla, mir wird ja schwindelig". Und dann?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Januar 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> *Ich kann diese Diskussion irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen*...
> Sind es nicht gerade diese "Schlüsselstellen", die eine Alpenüberquerung mit dauerhaften Erinnerungen würzen? Zum Beispiel um den Enkeln an langen Winterabenden mal erzählen zu können, dass man da mit'm Radl rüber ist?!
> 
> ...



Ich kann die Diskussion auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber aus einem völlig entgegengesetzten Grund:

Ich habe mir die Bilder vom Schrofenpass bei on-any-sunday angesehen und habe jetzt folgende Frage an die AlpenX-Experten:

Warum schiebt/trägt man sein Bike Pfade/Klettersteige hoch (oder ggf. auch runter) die schon beim "Wandern" (ggf. mit Regen) nicht ungefährlich sind ? Bisher dachte ich immer, Mountainbiken hätte etwas mit Fahrrad*fahren *zu tun ?

Und wenn ich dann noch lese, daß es dort schon einen Todefall mit einem Biker gegeben hat, erschließt sich mir der Sinn immer weniger. Ich mache MTB´en zum Spaß und weil es gesund ist. Einen Nervenkitzel wg. Todesgefahr brauche ich dabei nicht.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Florian (31. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> I
> 
> Warum schiebt/trägt man sein Bike Pfade/Klettersteige hoch (oder ggf. auch runter) die schon beim "Wandern" (ggf. mit Regen) nicht ungefährlich sind ? Bisher dachte ich immer, Mountainbiken hätte etwas mit Fahrrad*fahren *zu tun ?
> 
> Und wenn ich dann noch lese, daß es dort schon einen Todefall mit einem Biker gegeben hat, erschließt sich mir der Sinn immer weniger. Ich mache MTB´en zum Spaß und weil es gesund ist. Einen Nervenkitzel wg. Todesgefahr brauche ich dabei nicht.



-Nun ja, weil die Pfade/Klettersteige in den Alpen nun mal hier und da zwischen schönen Bikepassagen liegen?
-Weil Transalp nicht nur eine mehrtägige Biketour sondern halt schon auch ein alpines Abenteuer ist?
-Weil kalkuliertes Risiko dabei das Salz in der Suppe ist?
- Weil die Risiken sofern man vernünftig damit umgeht nicht groß sind?
- Weil die Alpen eben kein Flachland sind in dem man überall problemlos fahren kann, sondern hier und da ein (fahrenderweise) unüberwindliches Hindernis darstellen, das man aber dennoch mit etwas Kraft / Kondition überwinden kann?
-...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (1. Februar 2006)

Irgendwie schon eigenartig, was hier so diskutiert wird. Zunächst:


			
				upndown schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schrofenpass ist ja doch eine evtl. unangenehme Schlüsselstelle. Bei gps-tour.info gibt es den Track "Tour722 umgehung schrofenpass". Hat den schon jemand gemacht?


Elmar hat's in #2 schon gesagt: Suchfunktion.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183059

Muffin in #14 gibt vielleicht eine etwas schnelle Antwort, hat aber einen guten Vorschlag, wie man eine solche Passage begehen kann (nicht: muss). Die Antworten von thof (#15) und von Bernd aus Holz (#16) verschieben die Problematik wieder.

Ich schlage vor, die für Alpenaktivitäten gebräuchliche Unterscheidung zwischen objektiven und subjektiven Gefahren anzuwenden. Die objektiven Gefahren beziehen sich auf gute Verhältnisse (Nässe, Schnee, Gewitter u.a.m. können die Verhältnisse drastisch verschlechtern). Objektiv ist der Schroffenpass gefahrlos zu machen. Objektiv ist z.B. auch der ein bis zwei schuhbreite Verbindungsgrat im Normalaufstieg auf das Zinalrothorn (bei Zermatt) als gefahrlos einzustufen, auch wenn's an beiden Seiten drastisch abfällt.
Subjektiv kann nun jemand Schwindel bekommen, dann ist der Schrofenpass für diese Person nicht mehr machbar (ob Wandererin oder MTBler spielt da keine Rolle).
Möchte ich einen AX machen, dann sollte ich wissen, welche subjektiven Gefahren für mich gelten (Schwindel, Neigung zu Fehleinschätzungen, übertriebener Ehrgeiz usw.). Habe ich beim Schrofenpass mit den Angstgefühlen dermassen zu kämpfen, dass ich Schlimmes befürchte, dann fahre ich den nicht. Doch muss ich mir dann genau überlegen (Muffin hat darauf hingewiesen), ob ich einen AX mache resp. ob nicht die Via Claudia meine Variante ist.
Es geht nicht um "Nervenkitzel wg. Todesgefahr" (Bernd aus Holz), wenn ich den Schrofenpass als Übergang wähle. Dass dort ein Biker (tragisch genug) zu Tode gestürzt ist, macht den Übergang nicht gefährlicher (ich kann leider nicht beurteilen, was die Gründe für diesen Sturz waren). Wenn ich zudem alle Stellen meide, an denen jemand zu Tode gekommen ist, dann fahre ich einige Strecken nicht mehr.

Das Gebirge birgt einige Gefahren, die grössten sind aber zu 99% wir selber, wenn wir uns nicht ehrlich mit unseren Schwächen (auch Stärken) auseinandersetzen. Wenn mein Ehrgeiz es nicht zulässt, umzukehren, das Gelände sehr anspruchsvoll wird, die Wolken sich verdichten, Schnee einsetzt, ich müde und unkonzentrierter werde...

Muffin gibt in seinem Posting aber einen guten Tipp: Sich auf den Weg zu konzentrieren. Das kann (nicht: wird) helfen, eine solche Passage zu meistern. Zudem wurde schon einige Male in dieser Diskussion darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich vor einem solchen Abenteuer vorbereiten kann. Und vielleicht ist ein Grundkurs im Bergsteigen angesagt (das ist kein Scherz: wer ins Gebirge will, lernt dort enorm viel, auch für einen AX).

Happy trails,
spectres


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Februar 2006)

@ spectres  

@ florian  

@ all

verharmlosen solte man weder den schrofenpass noch andere vergleichbare steige.

aber es ist nun mal fakt, dass man mit entsprechender erfahrung, offenen augen und bewusstem umgang mit objektiven und subjektiven gefahren die risiken in den bergen minimieren kann. ein gewisses restrisiko hat man quasi immer ... egal ob biken, bergsteigen, skitouren oder was auch immer, es kann immer etwas schief gehen, aus welchen gründen auch immer. wenn man damit ein problem hat, muss man andere touren planen. ansonsten kann man alles üben, üben und noch mal üben. wenn man das nicht will oder kann, sollte man die entsprechenden schlüsse für sich daraus ziehen. falls man am schrofenpass ins "offene messer" rennt, heisst das für mich lediglich, dass man sich nicht gescheit mit der routenwahl, seinen persönlichen fähigkeiten und der schwierigkeit des geländes auseinandergesetzt hat. infos zu finden ist heute wirklich kein problem mehr dank internet.

zum thema umfahrung: den verlinkten thread mal lesen, dann muss man für sich entscheiden, was man will.

@ bernd aus holz:

der todesfall am schrofenpass ist schon einige jahre her, und das lag meines wissens daran, dass der biker sein rad auf der falschen seite geschoben/getragen hat, an der wand mit pedal, lenker etc. hängen geblieben ist und dann das gleichgewicht verloren hat und links runtergestürzt ist. darum auch der hinweis, sein rad TALSEITIG zu schieben, am schrofenpass also auf der linken seite. an den schmalen stellen ist das einfach die sicherere variante. im allerschlimmsten fall fällt das rad in den abgrund und man selbst nicht ... aber es handelt sich ja nicht um einen zwei fuss breiten grat am schrofenpass, das ist ein bergpfad, auf dem man recht gut laufen kann, und bei dem es seitlich eben an manchen stellen steil runter geht. es sollte für leute, die dem gelände gewachsen sind, kein problem sein, samt rad heil oben anzukommen. ein klettersteig ist der schrofenpass nun wirklich nicht. sorry, aber 10 m drahtseil und eine leiter machen noch lange keinen klettersteig ... dass biker auf einem klettersteig mit dem bike neben sich rumturnen, ist definitiv die ausnahme, ich selbst kenne keine passage auf den bekannten alpencross-routen, wo ein klettersteig absolviert wird. und ich kenne ziemlich viele routen, auch abseits der "massentouren" ... klar, wenn ich einen entsprechenden übergang wähle, die nötige erfahrung vorausgesetzt, sollten ein paar meter am drahtseil auch machbar sein, aber in mehr als 99% aller fälle wird man an schwierigeren "alpencross-pässen" schieben und ggf. mal etwas tragen. aber eben nicht über einen klettersteig turnen ... "nervenkitzel durch todesgefahr" ist ja auch rein subjektiv. da würde es für mich schon andere "wege" brauchen, um mich unwohl zu fühlen. und darum solte ja jeder gemäss seinen "alpinen fähigkeiten" seine wege suchen. wer sich an ausgesetzten passagen nicht wohl fühlt, sollte sie meiden oder daran arbeiten, dass man mit solchen situationen umgehen kann. wer sich zu weit vor gewagt hat, sollte auch den mut haben zur rückkehr (das fällt vielleicht schwer, aber es ist keine schande und alle mal besser als irgendwo ein fall für die bergrettung zu werden ...).

soviel dazu ...

vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch mal einen beitrag zu dem GPS-track. mindestens der ersteller des tracks muss ihn ja mal gefahren sein  

ciao,
elmar


----------



## spectres (1. Februar 2006)

@Elmar: gleichfalls  
Danke für die weiteren Ausführung. Du nennst auch etwas wichtiges: Üben.
Danke auch für die Schilderung des Unfalls am Schrofenpass.

Zur Umfahrung auf der GPS-Homesite:
Interessant ist ja unten ein Kommentar, der den Vorschlag bezweifelt:
"Das war ja wohl garnix! Da trage ich mein Bike lieber dreimal den ursprünglichen Weg zum Schrofenpass hoch. Ich würde gerne mit dem Verfasser diese Tour machen, um zu sehen, wie er das Stück bis Zum Wanderweg am GRÜNEN hochfährt. Ich rate ab!"
Die Antwort darauf:
"Der Kommentar verwundert mich schon ein bisschen - dieser Weg über die Biberalpe war während und kurz nach dem krieg ein beliebter (und illegaler)Grenzübertritt zum Lechtal da gefahrlos auch bei Nacht und mit Traglasten begehbar. Aber ich werds mir die tage nochmal ansehen, vielleicht hat ja das Hochwasser was verändert . . ." Leider war's das. Ob sich das ganze auf die Unwetter 2005 bezieht wird im ersten Posting nicht klar.

spectres


----------



## Schwabe (1. Februar 2006)

Wir sind nach dem Hochwasser über den Pass, war nichts besonders als vorher, nur im Tal sieht man vereinzelt Spuren


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Diskussion auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber aus einem völlig entgegengesetzten Grund:
> 
> Ich habe mir die Bilder vom Schrofenpass bei on-any-sunday angesehen und habe jetzt folgende Frage an die AlpenX-Experten:
> 
> ...


Mountainbiken hat zwar etwas mit Radfahren zu tun, aber Alpencross nicht ausschließlich mit Mountainbiken. Ja nachdem ob du den Schwerpunkt auf das Radfahren oder das landschaftlich alpine Erlebnis legst wirst du dein Rad oft Schieben müssen, auch über kniffligere Stellen, und es wird dich nicht einmal stören. Das hängt von der gewählten Route ab. Darüber gab es aber schon genug Diskussionen hier. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben.
Der Schrofenpass liegt strategisch günstig und ist bis auf die Leiter auch für nicht schwindelfreie kein Problem. Elmar hat das super geschildert. Es ist ja nur ein kurzes Stück. Das Val d'Uina ist da eine andere Klasse.

Gruß 
   Daniel


----------



## rasinini (1. Februar 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Das Val d'Uina ist da eine andere Klasse.



Ich persönlich habe mit Schrofenpass und Uina keine Probleme, halte aber doch den Schrofenpass für etwas schwieriger, weil man dort sein Rad auch mal anheben oder hochwuchten muß, während man durch die Uina-Schlucht doch eigentlich schön easy durchschieben kann.

Bei Nässe möchte ich den Schrofenpass gar nicht machen, bei der Uina sehe ich das nicht so kritisch.

Aber da sieht man mal, wie subjektiv das Thema ist.

Ich würde mal sagen, der Schrofenpass (und auch die Uina-Schlucht) sind nix für unsichere Leute.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## terryx (10. September 2008)

upndown schrieb:


> Der Schrofenpass ist ja doch eine evtl. unangenehme Schlüsselstelle. Bei gps-tour.info gibt es den Track "Tour722 umgehung schrofenpass". Hat den schon jemand gemacht?



Bin seit einer Woche vom AX mit Startpunkt Oberstdorf zurück und möchte diesen Thread noch mal kurz aufleben lassen.

Das Wetter war am ersten Tag gelinde gesagt besch..... => z.T. Nieselregen und Nebel. Da ich alleine unterwegs war, hatte ich mir ebenfalls den Umweg über die Mittlere Biberalp vorgenommen und entsprechendes Material aus o.g. "gps-tour" ausgedruckt. Bei Nachfragen im Ort (Fremdenverkehrsamt, MTB-Shop) war diese Umgehung entweder völlig unbekannt oder es wurde abgeraten => "....Sie befinden sich dann in hochalpinem Gelände ohne jede Orientierungsmöglichkeit". Bin daher dann den Schrofenpass trotz des eher schlechten Wetters angegangen; mit der Option, ja letztlich vor eventuellen Gefahrenpunkten jederzeit umkehren zu können, was aber nicht erforderlich war.

Sofern man über gutes Schuhwerk und Trittsicherheit verfügt (sollten beides beim AX eine der Grundvoraussetzungen sein), man das Fahrrad talwärts trägt, ein wenig die Augen offen hält sowie die "Passagehilfen", also die Drahtseile zum Halten benutzt, ist die Passage halb so wild. Einen gewissen landschaftlichen Reiz kann man dem Pass eh' nicht absprechen.

Viele Grüße und Viel Spaß

Jan


----------



## homerjay (11. September 2008)

Der Schrofenpaß war auch schon mal besser in Schuß, er wurde während des Krieges teilweise gesprengt, wohl auch die Stelle, an der die Leiter ist. 

Mehr dazu:
http://www.oberstdorf-heimatmuseum.de/archiv/thannberg/artikel-schloesser.htm

Derzeit gibt es Überlegungen, den Schrofenpaß wieder herzustellen, wer also noch den "Original-Leiter-Flavour" will, sollte sich evtl. beeilen.

Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, daß jemand ohne alpine Erfahrung, d.h. v.a.Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit, zumindest einen ungeführten Alpencross nicht angehen sollte. Das muss allerdings jeder für sich entscheiden. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, daß Trittsicherheit bei Tragepassagen in alpinem Gelände nicht nur einen Sicherheitsgewinn darstellt, sondern auch ein Zeitfaktor ist.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Jogi (13. September 2008)

Der Schrofenpass gleicht mittlerweile einer Autobahn. Die "Hühnerleiter" aus Stahl musste einer Brücke aus Aluminium weichen. Zwei weitere Stellen sind auch mit einer kleinen Brücke aus Alu entschärft worden.


----------



## Carsten (13. September 2008)

dann kann man jetzt wenigesten NoFoot runter fahren, ohne mit dem Lenker am Geländer hängen zu bleiben 

Umfahrungen: 
große Steinscharte = 1000 m hoch Tragen, extrem schwere Abfahrt
Hochalppass = 500 m hoch tragen, leichter Roller runter
Koblatt = vergleichbar Schrofenpass von der Länge, aber wüst durch die Botanik. Abfahrt vermutlich ab Alm auf Schotter
Kobalt+ Gehrerer Berg= kannste vergessen, Abfahrt unfahrbar

viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nimmer, zumindest wirds denn noch schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (14. September 2008)

Hi ,

ich bin auch vor zwei Wochen über den Schrofenpass.

Ich kann nur bestädigen: Die Strecke ist sehr entschärft worden gegenüber früher. 
Vor mir sind Zwei sogar barfuss mit Rennrädern rüber.

Also ich denke, wer nicht über den umgebauten Schrofenpass kommt, 
der ist nicht reif für einen richtigen Alpencross.

CU Kurt


----------



## pedale3 (15. September 2008)

liebe AXer,

zockt doch bitte so eine nette neue Leiter und stellt Sie am 'Corno della Paura' wieder auf


----------

